# backblade pump wiring



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

i bought a back blade and its monarch pump with 4 wire hook up. they gave me a switch with 3 post on it they used i hooked one the wires from each coil to one end of the switch. but there is a black and white wire on sylinoid not sure how hook that up


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

the black should be power to the switch. the white should activate the solenoid. the trick is to send power to the up and down coil and the solenoid at the same time.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the same set up that I need to figure out how to wire. Any idea where I could find a diagram?


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Were going to need some pics of the pump, switch and solenoid to be sure...


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok im running into this issues as well as my monarch is in the shop getting overhauled do you guys run dual batteries in your dual plow setups or do you run a single i have a 2011 silverado 2500 hd the guys at the shop recomend upgrading to the 57c camper battery setup but its an 1100 dollar upgrade from chevy is this necessary?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We run two batteries. We just buy an extra battery mount and battery and wire it up. $1,100.00 pretty steep.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is the photos of my pump. Anyone know where I could find a wiring diagram?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

RefinedPS;1488641 said:


> Here is the photos of my pump. Anyone know where I could find a wiring diagram?


B & B Truck in Byron Center. (616) 878-1120 (off the of of my head) Their parent corp., Mason Dynamics, reubuilds Monarch pumps.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

I went there but they want $500 to wire the thing. I picked the unit up for only a little more than that. I just don't see why I can't wire it myself for considerably cheaper.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Call monarch on michigan near fuller for a diagram. Since they built it they might provide a schematic.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Herm Witte;1488747 said:


> Call monarch on michigan near fuller for a diagram. Since they built it they might provide a schematic.


X2, wish i could help yah further. I built my own using a fisher plow pump and quickly found there is a sequence for what solenoids need to be activated with what action. The main solenoid "Ford" also gets activated at the same time to power the motor. Your does have down pressure correct? I see two solenoids so i am assuming it does.

My truck has dual batteries from factory, but for the back plow i mount another battery in the bed and run a harness/plug from the trailer plug to recharge it.


----------

